# Clear Vinyl Hose for Fluval 406



## RyanMan (Sep 14, 2013)

What size hose do I need for a Fluval 406? The ribbed hosing is 3/4 inch diameter but I assume this hose would be different. Heard a few people say that 5/8 inch hose worked for a 405 but not sure if the still applies. Also, should it be clear Vinyl tubing? I'm using it for an inline CO2 reactor.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

I ended up having a similar issue, and the workaround I plan on doing tomorrow night is the rubber ends of the Fluval hose do fit around a 3/4 inch barb. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just setup my 406 as a replacement for a Cascade 1500 that died. My 72g is a "hard plumbed" tank with bulkhead fittings and since the cascade hoses were hose-clamped in place, I figured I'd try that first... sure enough! Perfect fit! 

Used (slightly stretched) 5/8" inside diameter vinyl tubing is an exact match.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

The ehiem hose of equal size (16/22) also fits and kinks less. It of course, costs more.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

RyanMan said:


> What size hose do I need for a Fluval 406? The ribbed hosing is 3/4 inch diameter but I assume this hose would be different. Heard a few people say that 5/8 inch hose worked for a 405 but not sure if the still applies. Also, should it be clear Vinyl tubing? I'm using it for an inline CO2 reactor.


5/8 on my 406


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does that 5/8 then need to go over a 5/8 barb, or will it stretch onto a 3/4 barb?


----------



## RyanMan (Sep 14, 2013)

Aqguy said:


> 5/8 on my 406



You just stretched the hose over in the intake/outtake of the AquaStop? Were you able to twist the red locking pieces into place to secure them on or was more work required to hold them on? I see you then just used a hose clamp to connect it to the reactor.


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm using 5/8" ID 3/4" OD










I've been working on a how-to video for using vinyl hose with Fluval canister filter.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

RyanMan said:


> You just stretched the hose over in the intake/outtake of the AquaStop? Were you able to twist the red locking pieces into place to secure them on or was more work required to hold them on? I see you then just used a hose clamp to connect it to the reactor.


Yes very secure with the red locking nuts ,would not use without , the reactor has a barb fitting and hose clamp.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay, so I glued the rubber adapter to the black ribbed Fluval hosing, and then put that end on the filter (out). Because it was from Fluval the red thing held it very securely in place, and so my only worries were the cut hose that I glued into the adapter. Frankly it was so snug the glue might not have been necessary, but in any case no problems 14 hours in.


----------

